# 12.7mm v 1/2" ROUTER BITS



## pescara (Apr 30, 2010)

i HAVE A TRITON ROUTER THAT TAKES 12.7mm ROUTER BITS WHICH IS SUPPOSED TO BE EQUIVALENT TO 1/2" ROUTER BITS. HOWEVER THE 1/2" BITS ARE LOOSE IN THE TRITON. WHY IS THIS?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Pescara. Glad you found us and joined.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased to have you join us.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

pescara said:


> i HAVE A TRITON ROUTER THAT TAKES 12.7mm ROUTER BITS WHICH IS SUPPOSED TO BE EQUIVALENT TO 1/2" ROUTER BITS. HOWEVER THE 1/2" BITS ARE LOOSE IN THE TRITON. WHY IS THIS?


Hi

The short answer is they shouldn't be loose, as 12.7mm is 1/2". 

Because some countries are officially metric and anything for sale in them is supposed to be described in metric dimensions, things that are made as 1/2" have to be decribed as 12.7mm but they are exactly the same dimension.

Is your collet tightening properly or is there some muck in the threads preventing it going all the way?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## ggroofer (Apr 29, 2011)

*triton,loose bits?*



pescara said:


> i HAVE A TRITON ROUTER THAT TAKES 12.7mm ROUTER BITS WHICH IS SUPPOSED TO BE EQUIVALENT TO 1/2" ROUTER BITS. HOWEVER THE 1/2" BITS ARE LOOSE IN THE TRITON. WHY IS THIS?


I have the same problem except the other way round,the trend 1/2" bit I bought is to tight in the triton collet! Phil.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

John and Philip, sounds like you guys should exchange bits or exchange collets
Seriously, try to get ahold of some calipers and measure the bits and collets to see just where you are on the things. Is it my imagination or has this been happening more frequently in the last 6 months or so.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

ggroofer said:


> I have the same problem except the other way round,the trend 1/2" bit I bought is to tight in the triton collet! Phil.


It sounds as if you may have been supplied with a 12mm collet instead of a 1/2"(12.7mm) one. Unless you've got a 12mm shank bit, or more likely a 12mm shank drill, to use as a gauge, it may not be easy to tell.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## ggroofer (Apr 29, 2011)

*bits to tight for colet*



istracpsboss said:


> It sounds as if you may have been supplied with a 12mm collet instead of a 1/2"(12.7mm) one. Unless you've got a 12mm shank bit, or more likely a 12mm shank drill, to use as a gauge, it may not be easy to tell.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


Hi Peter,thats what I thought but when I checked both the bit and the colet claim to be 12.7mm - 1/2" ! I have other 1/2" bits that fit fine which makes me think that it's the bit but trend are usually quite good quality bits....Philip.


----------

